
Bitcoin [pdf] - tosh
https://www.bitcoin.org/bitcoin.pdf
======
tosh
published by Satoshi Nakamoto 10 years ago (Oct 31st 2008)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin#Creation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitcoin#Creation)

